# Toddler Hawk vs Baby Hawk



## AnamCara (Dec 1, 2006)

Baby carriers are like potato chips... can't have just three.









I am looking at adding a Baby Hawk Mei Tai to my collection and am debating on getting a Toddler Hawk and just rolling up the extra length until it comes in handy.

Is the extra a good thing for as the little one grows or is that just adding complications?

Thanks in advance


----------



## summerbabe (Nov 12, 2006)

My DS is 6 months old, 20+ pounds and 28+ inches. I have the Baby Hawk with head rest. I already wish I had bought the toddler size.


----------



## rad (Jan 21, 2004)

I've been wondering about this too. My kids are so long, I wonder if it'd make more sense to get the Toddler Hawk and roll it up if needed.


----------



## AnamCara (Dec 1, 2006)

I am going to go ahead with the Toddler Hawk...now to choose from all the beautiful fabrics







:

I do have a wrap and a couple of pouches *should* the longer one swallow the little one.


----------



## cece (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi, I can weigh in on both with diff. kids too. I have a 13month old 20pounder, and I nanny a 20 month old 26 pounder. I have a toddlerhawk and a regular both with headrests. I am a shorter mama (5'2", under 100lbs). I like the regular with the 26lb kiddo but it would be huge on my kid. I don't know if this helps at all. I do have to roll the regular extra to let dd have arms out as it is. Do you have a nino group in your area so that you can try one or both on? HTH


----------



## AnamCara (Dec 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cece* 
Hi, I can weigh in on both with diff. kids too. I have a 13month old 20pounder, and I nanny a 20 month old 26 pounder. I have a toddlerhawk and a regular both with headrests. I am a shorter mama (5'2", under 100lbs). I like the regular with the 26lb kiddo but it would be huge on my kid. I don't know if this helps at all. I do have to roll the regular extra to let dd have arms out as it is. Do you have a nino group in your area so that you can try one or both on? HTH

How awkward do you find rolling up the regular for your dd, if I may ask?


----------



## **Mia** (Jan 15, 2007)

You know, I'm 5'6 and have an almost 9 month old and I just got the regular babyhawk with the headrest after using the chat on the babyhawk website to talk to Robyn, she suggested with my 27 pounder tall-ish baby to get the regular one, while I love it I really wished that I had gotten the toddler hawk, she's just a big baby and I would've preferred the extra length for her.


----------



## maxmazmom (Nov 5, 2005)

I used a BHXT when DD was pretty small and rolled the bottom after she got big enough to do legs out (we froggied at first). It worked well. I now have a Toddlerhawk and I like the new headrest.

I never regretted having the longer body.


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

i'd go for the longer bodied carrier... unless you think you'll want an excuse to buy another carrier later on


----------



## AnamCara (Dec 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiepunk* 
i'd go for the longer bodied carrier... unless you think you'll want an excuse to buy another carrier later on









Hmmm... I LIKE the way you think









The fabrics are incredible and one is going to be tough to decide on, but the linger body does sound like a good idea.

Thank you all!


----------

